# First attempt at growing Morel spores



## Dannaturenut (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Dannaturenut (May 20, 2020)

Dannaturenut said:


> View attachment 36980


Think there’s mold growing instead. Greenish color. Baked the coffee ground and sanitized everything with alcohol. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Dannaturenut said:


> Think there’s mold growing instead. Greenish color. Baked the coffee ground and sanitized everything with alcohol. Suggestions welcome!


I wouldn't eat it just yet. 
Kidding aside, i'm always interested in attempts at morel growing. Haven't heard of this technique, what's the process.


----------



## Dannaturenut (May 20, 2020)

jashroomer said:


> I wouldn't eat it just yet.
> Kidding aside, i'm always interested in attempts at morel growing. Haven't heard of this technique, what's the process.


Spawn method I’m attempting, think I have the perfect area on my land to encourage them to grow more plentiful. Just need to tweak it a little. Found morels around oak trees with black not growth.


----------



## neguscat (Sep 9, 2018)

Dannaturenut said:


> Think there’s mold growing instead. Greenish color. Baked the coffee ground and sanitized everything with alcohol. Suggestions welcome!



Trichomonas mold is likely. You really have to pressure cook your container and substrate to sterilize. 12-15 psi (no more, no less) for 1.5 hrs. Check shroomery.org, r/shroomery, etc. for greater detail.
Be careful pressure cooking; please follow guidelines.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I gues it all depends on how deeply you want to dive into it. I wish you luck. Also, just go to YouTube and enter "chinese growing morels", and there are plenty of vids showing them growing them on an industrial scale. I will say this, China is the last place I'd buy mushrooms from.


----------

